# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore

## adminvinhs

*Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore*

Singapore nằm ở phía nam bán đảo Malaysia và là quốc đảo nhỏ nhất trong khu vực Đông Nam Á. Là một thành phố năng động giàu tương phản, đầy màu sắc nhưng Singapore vẫn có sự phối hợp hài hòa của văn hóa, ẩm thực, nghệ thuật và kiến trúc. Đầy ấp năng lượng. “ chiếc máy phát điện” nhỏ bé ở vùng Đông Nam Á hiện thân cho những gì tốt đẹp nhất của cả “ chất Đông” và“ chất Tây”.



 Tuyến bay Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore quý khách có thể bay trên một số hãng hàng không giá rẻ như Tiger Airways, Vietnam Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Lion Air, Jetstar Pacific… khởi hành từ sân bay Nội Bài - Hà Nội đi Singapore trên hãng Tiger Airways, giá vé khứ hồi chỉ trong tầm 110 USD, còn đi từ sân bay Tân Sơn Nhât thành phố Hồ Chí Minh vé khứ hồi khoảng từ 90 -120 USD. Ngoài ra nếu đặt vào khoảng thời gian khuyến mãi có thể mua được những chiếc vé giá rẻ với mức chi phí khoảng chỉ khoảng phân nữa mức giá trên. Lạc Việt luôn là nơi giúp quý khách kiểm tra và tìm những tấm*vé máy bay giá rẻ đi singapore bất kỳ thời điểm nào 

 Đến Singapore thật thú vị phải không bạn, vậy còn chần chờ gì nữa mà không nhanh tay gọi cho chúng tôi để sở hữu những tấm vé máy bay đi Singapore giá rẻ. Chúng tôi- Công ty du lịch Lạc Việt tự hào là đại lý chính thức của nhiều hãng hàng không lớn và chúng tôi luôn phục vụ bạn 24/7.

 Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ về: 08.39755343 - 08.39741515

 Nguồn : http://phongvelacviet.com/ve-may-bay-di-singapore.html

----------

